# IVF and HCG hormone shots after embryo transfer



## dovkav123

Hello ladies,
I have failed 4 natural cycles IVF. This month I did the 5th one. I am 2dpo2dt with a 4B embryo.
My new RE suggested to use HCG shots only 3 times after ET. Medicine called Brevactid 1500 IE.
I have read on the slip, that this also helps to improve sperm counts and quality.
I found on Dr. google that HCG could help with immune response.

Have you ever tried this shot after ET. Have you succeeded?
Thank you!
Here is a study>
https://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(11)02619-7/abstract


----------



## MoBaby

I used hcg with my natural frozen transfer, 3 shots. It aids with implantation and also boosts progesterone. But beware it takes about 5-7 days for the shit to be out so if you are going to test wait until a week after last shot.

I've kinda read your thread in natural ivf. If this one fails (which hopefully you will have a nice bfp soon!) will you go to a stim cycle? I only ask because you are 33 and you seem to get decent eggs when they can get them. You can do minimal stims and you will have a much higher shot and possibly even get frozen ones so you don't have to through this again. The more eggs you have and fertilize and more embryos you have the higher chance of success you have. It takes the perfect combo of sperm and egg and unfortunately with one egg to work with it's hard to see if it will be good quality or not. I've done 3 full stim cycles and I wish I could have done one and have been done and had many to choose from but dh sperm isn't great so we didn't get frozen ones until last ivf before frozen transfer. Unwise you best of much! Fx for your bfp in 10 days or so :)


----------



## dovkav123

Congratulation on your little miracle!
Thank you for a quick and helpful message!
I am so happy to know that you used HCG and it helped you to get preggo.

Thank you for advice to use mini IVF. 
I want to avoid hormonal meds. It depends on my emotions. How long I can handle BFN. 
I have had exposed to radiation of Chernobyl accident when i was a child and I think I am in a grater chance of cancer.
I beleave that during natural IVF the buddy selects the best egg to grow. Implantation problem I think I have. I have changed clinics and found out about my flexed uterus and complicated ET. I hope I'll be lucky this time, I feel good about this cycle.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I did 3 shots of Pregnyl for my FET cycle, first one was 1dpo then 4dpo then had 5 day transfer then another shot at 7dpo, and now I have my gorgeous little boy :)

Good luck, hope you get your bfp xx


----------

